# Looking for easy breakfasts with no triggers...



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

That also fall within the 5 point weight watchers range.So far I've found some smoothie recipes (made with soy milk instead of cow's milk)and1/2 bagels with low-fat cream cheese and fruit.But since I'll have to experiment to find the right combo, I'm looking for other alternatives. I trigger with cow's milk and eggs most of the time, and I can't eat meat in the mornings.Thanks for any help you can offer!!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I eat Special K with Lactaid milk sometimes in the mornings. I don't know if you can tolerate that or not. I also try those instant oatmeal things by Quaker, the oatmeal and bran one is to die for! I'm not familiar with the 5 point program to know if they fall in there though.What about your Luna bars you got me addicted to?


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

my favourite is real oats with hot water and cut up banana (suppose you could use any fruit) - no dairy in and no sugar, should'nt be too high on the weight watchers scale.


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

I like oatmeal or cold cereal with rice milk in the morning. Not sure what your triggers are.I used to love smoothies too -- I used banana, orange juice, frozen blueberries & raspberries, soy protein powder, flax oil, and stevia for sweetness -- yum!! Never liked 'em with soy milk, which is too bad, because I lost my tolerance for OJ.Could you try an egg-white omelet? I find protein very important in the morning.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Thanks, everybody! Those are all great ideas. Much appreciated.


----------

